# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  αναβαθμιση xperia x8 σε android 4.03 (pc companion)

## tzo

Καλησπερα παιδια.αυτες τις μερεσ σκευτομαι να αναβαθμισω το χ8 μου σε android ice cream sandwich μεσω pc companion...και απλα θελω να μου απαντησετε σε μερικες ερωτησεις για να σιγουρευτω οτι θα γινει καλα και οτι θα δουλευουν ολα σωστα

1.θα υπαρχει κατι που δεν θα δουλευει;(πχ καμερα)

2.θα παρει πολυ χωρο στο κινητο μου;

3.τα κουμπια θα ειναι προγραμματισμενα οπως στο παλιο λογισμικο;

και 4. θα διαγραφθει τιποτα απο το κινητο μου και αμα ναι τι;

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## takisegio

δε μπαινει android 4 στο Χ8.αν κανεις αναβαθμιση θα σβηστει η μνημη του τηλεφωνου

----------


## kontras

Την γνήσια εννοείς??Κατά την γνώμη μου μην το βάλεις. Έχω το neo v και μόλις βγήκε η ενημέρωση την έβαλα κατευθειαν. εκτός του ότι είναι λίγο βαριά και μου ψιλοκόλλαγε το κινητό έχει και διάφορα προβληματάκια με τα πιο χοντρά απο αυτά να μου κρασαρει το κινητό και για να το ξεκινήσω να πρέπει να βγάλω την μπαταρία και το δευτερο κουλο όταν με έπερναν τηλέφωνο μερικές φορές  ένω έδειχνε στον άλλον ότι καλούσε εμένα το κινητό ήταν νεκρο  :Confused1: . τελικά ξαναέβαλα την 2,3,4 και ησύχασα.
εν πάσει περιπτώσει για τις ερωτήσεις σου
1. δεν υπάρχει κάτι που δεν δουλεύει. μόνο τα bugs που υπάρχουν θα σου ψιλοσπάσουν τα νεύρα.
2. ειλικρινά δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου αλλά δεν πρέπει να έχει μεγάλη διαφορά
3. τι εννοεις δεν σε πιάνω. πάντως δεν έχει και πολλές διαφορες στο interface σε σχεση με το παλιο
4 δεν χάνεις τπτ απο ότι θυμάμαι. φυσικά αν έχεισ εφαρμογές που δεν υποστηρίζουν ics λογικά δεν θα παίζουν.

ΥΓ. λάθος μου νόμιζα ότι έχεις το Χ10. με το Χ8 παίζει να έχει πιό έντονα προβλήματα από ότι εγώ λόγω μικρότερου επεξεργαστή...

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Μα δεν υπάρχει γνήσια ICS για το x8. Μόνο από cyanogenmod team που είναι custom rom και σέρνεται από ότι έχω ακούσει λόγο πολύ μικρής ram κυρίως.

----------


## tzo

ναι αλλα ρε παιδια ενας φιλος μου που εχει το χ10(το καινουργιο) τα εβαλε... και μου λεει οτι ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα...αλλα επισης με ειπε οτι η αναβαθμιση σ'αυτα γινεται σε ορισμενες συσκευες....μηπως φταιει το μοντελο;

και κατι ακομα...ενας αλλος φιλος μου που εχει το χ8 ειχε βαλει την αναβαθμιση...τον ειχα ρωτησει ετσι στα γρηγορα πως το ειχε κανει...και μου ειπε οτι το συνδεσε στον υπολογιστη και το εκανε αναβαθμιση...και για να μην το εχει αλλαξει ακομα στο παλιο σημαινει οτι δουλευουν ολα μια χαρα...

----------


## tzo

οκ τοτε θσ γυρισω στα πιο παλια...παραδειγμα 2.3...αυτο το υποστηριζει το χ8 σωστα; και πρεπει η οχι να rootαρω η να φλασαρω το κινητο μου.σωστα;

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Επίσημες αναβαθμίσεις για το x8 σταματήσανε στην 2,1 γιατί πολύ απλά από και μετά (ακόμα και η 2,3) δε θα σου δουλέψει πολύ καλά. Φυσικά και δουλεύει και είναι λειτουργική, αλλά τα κολληματάκια της θα τα έχει. Είναι διαδικασία για να περαστεί, όχι απλά root. Καταρχήν πρέπει να βρεις ποια ρομ θες να περάσεις. Υπάρχουν πολλές (στο xda forum). Αφού ρουτάρεις πρέπει να περάσεις κάποιο recovery (μάλλον το cwm) ακριβώς την διαδικασία για το συγκεκριμένο κινητό δεν την γνωρίζω. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να απευθυνθείς σε άλλο φόρουμ με κινητά. Θα σου έδινα λινκ αλλά δε ξέρω αν επιτρέπετε. (θα σου στείλω ΠΜ)

Μήπως ο φίλος σου δεν έχει x10 που λες καινούριο αλλά το σκέτο xperia mini το καινουριο? Αυτά είναι μοντέλα του 2011 και πήρανε την αναβάθμιση. Ούτε το χ10 μινι πήρε.

----------

